# Sauvegarde iCloud



## Ipadmini06 (3 Août 2016)

Bonjour , 
Avant d'appeler Apple (qui sont pas reconnus pour être compétents) je me réfère A vous , voilà , hier soir j'étais sur internet , je veut voir une photo (iPad mini) et je me rends compte que toutes mes photos ont disparues !ce sont celles de mon iPhone qui sont présentes , je gratte un peut partout dans les paramètres affolé , et je me rends compte qu'on peut restaurer une sauvegarde , donc je réinitialise , je fais comme c'est expliqué sur la plateforme support , et au moment de faire "restaurer à partir de sauvegarde iCloud" ok me dit qu'aucune sauvegarde est trouvée , alors je suis en panique totale , dites moi comment faire , merci d'avance !


----------



## schulthessa (3 Août 2016)

Ipadmini06 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> Avant d'appeler Apple (qui sont pas reconnus pour être compétents) je me réfère A vous , voilà , hier soir j'étais sur internet , je veut voir une photo (iPad mini) et je me rends compte que toutes mes photos ont disparues !ce sont celles de mon iPhone qui sont présentes , je gratte un peut partout dans les paramètres affolé , et je me rends compte qu'on peut restaurer une sauvegarde , donc je réinitialise , je fais comme c'est expliqué sur la plateforme support , et au moment de faire "restaurer à partir de sauvegarde iCloud" ok me dit qu'aucune sauvegarde est trouvée , alors je suis en panique totale , dites moi comment faire , merci d'avance !


Avais-tu fait une sauvegarde sur iCloud? Si non, alors, sorry, il n'y a rien!


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Si l'iPad est synchronisé par câble USB sur iTunes, il est peut être configuré pour sauvegarder sur l'ordinateur plutôt que sur iCloud....


----------



## Ipadmini06 (3 Août 2016)

schulthessa a dit:


> Avais-tu fait une sauvegarde sur iCloud? Si non, alors, sorry, il n'y a rien!


La dernière sauvegarde a été effacée , j'attend un appel d'Apple , en dernier recours


----------



## Ipadmini06 (3 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Si l'iPad est synchronisé par câble USB sur iTunes, il est peut être configuré pour sauvegarder sur l'ordinateur plutôt que sur iCloud....


Je ne l'ai jamais fait


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Alors c'est mort de chez mort....
Par contre quelles manœuvres as-tu fait pour que les photos de ton iPad soient remplacées par celles de l'iPhone?


----------



## Ipadmini06 (3 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors c'est mort de chez mort....
> Par contre quelles manœuvres as-tu fait pour que les photos de ton iPad soient remplacées par celles de l'iPhone?


Tout simplement dans iCloud , la photothèque iCloud a été activée , du coup sa a tout transfére , mais j'ai une autre question , toutes ces photos étaient sur mon iPhone avant d'être transférées sur mon iPad , si je restaure la sauvegarde sur mon iPhone , sa peut pas marcher ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Je ne vois pas comment ca pourrait restaurer les photos de l'iPad sur l'iPad!

Je pense que l'activation de la photothèque iCloud a recopié sur l'iPaf la photothèque de l'iPhone (l'objectif de cette photothèque iCloud etant d'avoir la même photothèque sur tous ces appareils) sans se soucier des photos préexistantes sur l'iPad qui ont été écrasées...

Il n'y a eu aucun message d'alerte ou de proposition de fusionner les donnees existantes avec celles d'iCloud?


----------



## wip (3 Août 2016)

C'est quelles photos qui ont été effacées de l'iPad ? Celles de la pellicule ou les autres ? Normalement, celles de la pellicules devrait pas avoir bougés si ?


----------



## Cyrtop (4 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tu essayée de te connecter à iCloud via un navigateur et voire dans photo si il y'a des trasse de tes photos ?


----------

